# East Cape Fury vs Vantage



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Sold my Lostman over a year ago it’s time to get a new skiff, Any opinions on these two boats? looking for a decent ride, good polling and something that I can cross the harbor in /beachfront without taking a shower , Inviting any opinions


----------



## Mustang (Oct 15, 2015)

I’ve had my vantage for 6 months and couldn’t be happier. I’ve been running the beaches of Jacksonville and Nassau Sound and have been very impressed with the big water capability. I seldom pole, so I’m probably not the best person t give input on that.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I fish both regularly and own a fury. If you are going to spend any real time poling get a fury. I also wouldn't rule out the evo x as a median between both skiffs. EVO X with a 90 is a true 8" boat loaded and runs 43mph light or 40-41 loaded. The fury is a great skiff. I love mine personally and do a fair amount of poling when I fish. Anything else you would like to know about the fury don't hesitate to ask. The vantage is a great riding boat. It's no poling skiff though. Yes it can be poled absolutely but is much friendlier as a trolling motor skiff. If you are going to do 80% troll and 20% pole it might work for you. Something else to keep in mind if you liked the deck layout and storage of your lostmen the fury has the exact same top cap with a different hull. The fury eats up chop and with the massive spray rails it's a dry skiff.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

What do you have(motor) on your fury and what kind of numbers do you get on that, I probably going to do zero trolling motor mostly polling and running from spot to spot


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

SC on the FLY said:


> What do you have(motor) on your fury and what kind of numbers do you get on that, I probably going to do zero trolling motor mostly polling and running from spot to spot


I have a etec 60 my boat is no speed demon as it's very heavily loaded. 30-32mph It has a 24v ulterra Ipilot, 3ft tall casting platform, twin 8ft power pole blades, jack plate, center console with jump seat etc. It's probably one of the most loaded fury's on the water. That said I've been debating going to a 90 which would put it in the 40mph range. With a 60 and lightly loaded on a fury I'd expect 32-34mph depending on load and prop.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Fury owner here and wouldn't change it for the world. I pole most of the time and it fits every need that I have. I'm running a nuke 60 and with a quarter tank and two guests, I cruise around 30-32. Best I've seen riding solo with minimal fuel for floods was 37mph.... she was hauling absolute @$$ for that skiff. It all depends on your needs... like mentioned above, if you're mostly on the TM and want a better ride, go Vantage. If you want a poling skiff that will just about do it all, go fury. I run mine off the beaches for albies and feel comfortable in the right conditions of course.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

If you actually employ a pushpole, Fury all the way. They aren't in the same class in my opinion. If you spend a lot of time in big water and running a TM then the Vantage is the call. Have never been on an EVO but they look good on paper.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Evo X if you pole mostly (will be better on the beach than the fury) or go with a vantage with a 90 and Kevlar build.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

How’s the Fury compare to the Lostmen in terms of stability? Anyone here have a Lostmen with a tunnel and near Houston?
Matt


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

I don’t think you’re going to get more stable than a lostman it’s like standing on the dock


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

The EVOx isn't as stable as the lostman but honestly it's more stable than a fury. I love the fury, love the vantage, but for what I do in Charleston the EVOx is perfect. Poles great, takes chop pretty well, super dry, and a ton of deck space. If I poled less and wanted a smoother ride I'd go vantage, but I came to a crossroads when ordering my skiff and I was on the fence for EVO or Fury and EVO just made more sense.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been on a Evo X but I didn't think it was as stable as my fury. I'll have to pay more attention to that next time I'm out on the Evo.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

what are your opinions on both boats? Evo and Fury ,sicks248u


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

What about the EVOv? I don’t hear much about it


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

I’m not interested in the V , sorry


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I have ridden on and fished out of a Fury. Thought it ran pretty dry in bigger water too, and fished great.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

I fish out of a Fury quite often (friends boat) and its very dry across bigger water. It poles easy and is large enough to fit 3 grown men comfortably yet still be sub 8" most of the time. Like others have said, if you like the layout of the Lostmen, the Fury is the same deck, just with better big water capability at the loss of some draft. I don't think there is another boat on the market as flexible for various fishing types as the Fury is.

That being said, the Vantage is my preference, just for pure size and wanting to take the family more. I stopped by ECC a few weeks ago and spoke with one of the guys who has a vantage there. If you're looking for a sub-8" draft, then stay with the Fury. The vantage would need to be near bare bones to hit that. I'm hoping to get a Vantage on order in the next few months, I pester the wife daily to let me pull the trigger lol.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

SC on the FLY said:


> what are your opinions on both boats? Evo and Fury ,sicks248u


The fury is a awesome fishing machine. The deck layout is the same as the lostmen with probably realistically a half inch to 3/4 inch gain in draft is equipped the same which in my opinion is negligible. A light loaded fury will be plenty shallow. 

The evo x is a dry boat with a little different deck layout but still plenty of storage etc. It has nice tall freeboard which I like and the gutter for all hatches are huge with big drains which is nice. It poles well and because it's not a sponson boat it requires very little use of trim tabs. Speed with a 60 will be low to mid 30's and with a 90 low 40's. The 90 on a fury or evo x is a torque monster but it's added weight so draft is a little more. Lightest 90 on the market is the etec at 320 lbs and it goes up from there. In the 60 class you have the zuke at 229 lbs the etec at 240 lbs and so on. Really depends on your needs etc. I love my fury. It's exactly the way I want it. I'm no minimalist by any means and my boat gets into anywhere I really desire to fish.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I love my Vantage VHP. It poles pretty good, considering mine is about 1200lbs. I would like a couple inches less draft but I've got it figured out, layout wise, to sit right at 9". The other issue is where I fish, there can be a lot of big nasty chop so the ride of the Vantage is on point. Every so often, I'll fish some of the oyster reefs in the middle of bay so again, the size of the Vantage is great. Every time I fish my friends true skinny water poling skiffs I think about getting a smaller boat, then we have to run across the bay to get home and I remember why I have a Vantage...


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Owned a Lostmen and now have an X with 90, I Fish with sickz on his Fury. Stability between a Fury and a X is negligible, I feel comfortable running the gunwales on either.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

prinjm6 said:


> Owned a Lostmen and now have an X with 90, I Fish with sickz on his Fury. Stability between a Fury and a X is negligible, I feel comfortable running the gunwales on either.


What 90 do you have on the X ?


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

SC on the FLY said:


> What 90 do you have on the X ?


He has the zuke. It's a good motor paired with that boat.


----------



## JPR8771 (Feb 28, 2018)

SC on the FLY said:


> Sold my Lostman over a year ago it’s time to get a new skiff, Any opinions on these two boats? looking for a decent ride, good polling and something that I can cross the harbor in /beachfront without taking a shower , Inviting any opinions


I have a nice vantage for sale that I would be happy to make you a deal on


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Depends on how many people you want to ferry on the boat IMO. Fury is a better fishing boat with 1-2 sometimes 3 in the backwater. If you plan on fishing 3-4, I would move up to the Vantage. Near shore excursions I would probably look at the Vantage as well.


----------

